# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  A mund të quhet "luftë humanitare", ndërhyrja në Irak?

## Kryeplaku

Nderhyrja e NATOs ne Kosove do te ishte sot pike referimi e zhvillimeve te reja nese nuk do shtohej akti terrorist i 11/09/01! Do ishte pike referimi per shkakun se perben stacion nga ku do lindi nje dogem e re, pavarsisht se cfshehe ne vetvete kjo dogem, qe do mbetet e njohur si "nderhyrje humanistike" ose ndryshe 'dogma Klinton'. Sot OKB e ka pranuar plotesisht kete dogem, pak me vonese sigurisht, por me kushtin se per keto nderhyrje duhet te vendosi Keshilli i Sigurimit. Por meqenese sic e kam permendur edhe here tjeter ne drejtesine kombetare ekzistojne me shume se nje zgjidhje do ishte me mire qe mos te kapem tek ligjet e OKBs dhe tek pretendimet e SHBAs ne kete moment... Mbase do ishte me mire te kapemi tek realiteti.... tek realiteti qe quhet Irak:

Ato qe nuk vihen ne dyshim:
- Iraku nuk kishte demokraci
- ne Irak nuk respektoheshin te drejtat e njeriut (sidomos te minoriteteve, se per te drejtat e gruas nuk besoj se jane me te perparuara vendet e tjera arabe- perkundrasi)
- Sadami ishte diktator
- Sadami kishte bere krime te renda dhe perbente rrezik per shtetet fqinje (shenim: pothuajse cdo shtet i Lindjes se Mesme perben rrezik per shtetet fqinje, duke perfshire ketu edhe shtetet demokratike te zones sic jane Turqia me Izraelin).

Duke pasur keto pika parasysh shume bukur mund te vendoste Keshilli i Sigurimit per nderhyrje humanistike kundrejt sistemit totalitar te Sadam Huseinit dhe familjes se tij. Por KS nuk vendosi kurre dicka te tille duke u bazuar me shume tek armet berthamore te cilat nuk e gjenden kurre. Sidoqofte SHBA dhe Britania e Madhe nuk u mjaftuan tek vendimet e nje organizate, si OKB, ku shume shtete anetare kane sisteme totalitare dhe nderhyren ne Irak duke e justifikuar nderhyrjen e tyre mbi pikat qe permenda.

Por, llogjika e dogmes se nderhyrjes humanistike eshte qe ta ndalosh kete gjendje shtypese dhe shkatruese per popullatat. Pra, sic do thoshte edhe nje njohes i mire i drejtesise nderkombetare ne librin e tij, kriter kryesor per te dalluar nese nje nderhyrje eshte humanistike ose jo eshte rezultati qe ajo sjell.

Rezultatet e nderhyrjes ne Irak po i shofim te gjithe dita dites, dhe nese nuk mundemi te mohojme pikat qe permenda me siper (ne lidhje me sistemin e Sadamit), aq me shume nuk mundemi te mohojme ato qe po i shofim me syte tone.

Ja cfare nuk mund te mohojme:
-Qytetare irakiane vriten cdo dite (pak rendesi ka se kush i vret, mbase keto vrasje nuk do beheshin kurre nese nuk ndodhte lufta)
- qytetaret irakiane kane mbetur pa pune, pa ushqime, mbase pa ilace dhe sigurisht ndjehen me pak te sigurte se ne kohen e Sadamit
- Iraku eshte kthyer ne protektorat ku fuqite e huaja vendosin per fatin e popullsise, pra demokracia nuk erdhi kurre dhe veshtire se do vije me keto zhvillime
- fuqite e huaja, sidomos SHBA, perdorin cdo dite pasurite natyrore te Irakut pa e kerkuar kete te drejte nga populli irakien ose nga organet perkatese (te cilat thjesht nuk ekzistojne)
- Iraku gjendet afer luftes civile e cila do sjelli me shume gjakederdhje etj. etj. etj.

Pra pyetja mbetet : u rregullua gjendja e Irakut pas nderhyrjes se SHBAs, Anglise dhe aleateve te tyre? Nese jo, atehere ku eshte karakteri humanistik i kesaj nderhyrjeje?


Faleminderit dhe shpresoj t'i jepet temes rendesia e duhur!

----------


## Toro

> Nderhyrja e NATOs ne Kosove do te ishte sot pike referimi e zhvillimeve te reja nese nuk do shtohej akti terrorist i 11/09/01! Do ishte pike referimi per shkakun se perben stacion nga ku do lindi nje dogem e re, pavarsisht se cfshehe ne vetvete kjo dogem, qe do mbetet e njohur si "nderhyrje humanistike" ose ndryshe 'dogma Klinton'. Sot OKB e ka pranuar plotesisht kete dogem, pak me vonese sigurisht, por me kushtin se per keto nderhyrje duhet te vendosi Keshilli i Sigurimit. Por meqenese sic e kam permendur edhe here tjeter ne drejtesine kombetare ekzistojne me shume se nje zgjidhje do ishte me mire qe mos te kapem tek ligjet e OKBs dhe tek pretendimet e SHBAs ne kete moment... Mbase do ishte me mire te kapemi tek realiteti.... tek realiteti qe quhet Irak:
> 
> Ato qe nuk vihen ne dyshim:
> - Iraku nuk kishte demokraci
> - ne Irak nuk respektoheshin te drejtat e njeriut (sidomos te minoriteteve, se per te drejtat e gruas nuk besoj se jane me te perparuara vendet e tjera arabe- perkundrasi)
> - Sadami ishte diktator
> - Sadami kishte bere krime te renda dhe perbente rrezik per shtetet fqinje (shenim: pothuajse cdo shtet i Lindjes se Mesme perben rrezik per shtetet fqinje, duke perfshire ketu edhe shtetet demokratike te zones sic jane Turqia me Izraelin).
> 
> Duke pasur keto pika parasysh shume bukur mund te vendoste Keshilli i Sigurimit per nderhyrje humanistike kundrejt sistemit totalitar te Sadam Huseinit dhe familjes se tij. Por KS nuk vendosi kurre dicka te tille duke u bazuar me shume tek armet berthamore te cilat nuk e gjenden kurre. Sidoqofte SHBA dhe Britania e Madhe nuk u mjaftuan tek vendimet e nje organizate, si OKB, ku shume shtete anetare kane sisteme totalitare dhe nderhyren ne Irak duke e justifikuar nderhyrjen e tyre mbi pikat qe permenda.


17 rezoluta te KS kunder Irakut te Sadam Husseinit nuk te mjaftojne per te pasur arsye per nderhyrje? Rezoluta e fundit, ne nentor 2002 , 3 muaj para se te fillonte lufta, kercenonte Irakun me "pasoja serioze" nese nuk carmatosej. Pas 17 rezolutash ne 12 vjet, pas nje embargoje 11 vjecare , cfare nenkupton ti me "pasoja serioze"? 
Shume shtete totalitare ekzistojne ne kete bote, mese e vertete. Por ato qe kane sulmuar shtete te tjera dhe kane cenuar ekuilibrin e gjithe botes, jane sulmuar. Madje me pretekste me te vogla se 17 rezoluta te OKB-se.



> Por, llogjika e dogmes se nderhyrjes humanistike eshte qe ta ndalosh kete gjendje shtypese dhe shkatruese per popullatat. Pra, sic do thoshte edhe nje njohes i mire i drejtesise nderkombetare ne librin e tij, kriter kryesor per te dalluar nese nje nderhyrje eshte humanistike ose jo eshte rezultati qe ajo sjell.
> 
> Rezultatet e nderhyrjes ne Irak po i shofim te gjithe dita dites, dhe nese nuk mundemi te mohojme pikat qe permenda me siper (ne lidhje me sistemin e Sadamit), aq me shume nuk mundemi te mohojme ato qe po i shofim me syte tone.
> 
> Ja cfare nuk mund te mohojme:
> -Qytetare irakiane vriten cdo dite (pak rendesi ka se kush i vret, mbase keto vrasje nuk do beheshin kurre nese nuk ndodhte lufta)
> - qytetaret irakiane kane mbetur pa pune, pa ushqime, mbase pa ilace dhe sigurisht ndjehen me pak te sigurte se ne kohen e Sadamit
> - Iraku eshte kthyer ne protektorat ku fuqite e huaja vendosin per fatin e popullsise, pra demokracia nuk erdhi kurre dhe veshtire se do vije me keto zhvillime
> - fuqite e huaja, sidomos SHBA, perdorin cdo dite pasurite natyrore te Irakut pa e kerkuar kete te drejte nga populli irakien ose nga organet perkatese (te cilat thjesht nuk ekzistojne)
> ...




Ja cfare nuk mund te mohosh:
a) Qytetaret ne Irak nuk vdesin ne aksidente mobilistike apo nga ndonji fatkeqesi natyrore apo ne krevat duke bere sex apo thjesht nga pleqeria, zoteri. Keshtu qe ka rendesi se kush i vret. Vetem muajin e fundit jane vrare mbi 400 vete nga ithtare te regjimit te Sadamit dhe terroriste te tjere. Keta jane ata qe pretendojne se luftojne per "lirine"? Se si mund te fitohet "liria" duke ekzekutuar njerez te pafajshem, duke vene bomba neper xhami e funerale, kete vetem logjika mizore e krimineleve mund ta mendoje.
b) Ne Irak preokupimi kryesor eshte vdekja nga bombat e terroristeve apo nga uria? Uria deri me sot nuk ka vrare asnjeri( te pakten neseke fakte urdhero na i sill), terroristet kane vrare me mijera! Sa per ushqime e ilace, ndihmat humanitare dhe te tjera ndihma jane disa dhjetera here me te medha sesa ndihmat qe merrte gjate kohes se Sadamit ( mos te shtoj qe ilacet qe sot ua u jep falas SHBA nuk jane te skaduara si ato qe ua SHISNIN Evropianet nga 1992-2002). 
c) Iraku pati zgjedhjet e para demokratike ne historine e vet. Per here te pare njerezit votuan ate qe deshen, jo ate te cilin iu impononte regjimi i Sadamit. Per here te pare votuan grate. Per here te pare shiitet qe jane shumica e popullsise ndihen te lire dhe te praktikojne besimin fetar ashtu si iu pelqen dhe te zgjedhin perfaqesuesit e tyre. Per here te pare Iraku ka nje president jo arab te zgjedhur nga vota e popullit. Demokracia nuk eshte tave me patate qe e ve ne furre dhe do 40 minuta te piqet zoteri. Ne Shqiperi ke 14 vjet "ne paqe" me popullsi thuajse 95% homogjene dhe nuk ke akoma demokraci. Perse pretendon qe ne Irak te behet deti kos per 2 vjet? Gjermania dhe Japonia ishin 10 vjet te pushtuara dhe sot i ke jo vetem shtete demokratike, por superfuqi. Perse pretendon qe Iraku te behet me shpejt? Fatkeqesisht per ty, qe nga maji  i 2003 irakianet nuk kane bere asnje demostrate kunder amerikaneve ( ne dy javet e para pas rrezimit te pushtetit te Sadamit u bene dy). Me shume demostrata kunder "pushtimit" amerikan te Irakut kane bere ....greket sesa vete irakianet!!!!! 
Do thuash ti "Po ja nuk i lejojne "pushtuesit"....Po mire, po ne Evrope sa irakiane kane demostruar kunder "pushtimit" amerikan? ASNJE!
d) Me cilat fakte e mbeshtet argumentin qe SHBA po perdorin pasurite natyrore te Irakut? Iraku zoteri a nuk ka qeveri legjitime te zgjedhur nga populli? A nuk i kontrollon kjo qeveri pasurite e saja natyrore? Mos valle SHBA naften e merr pa leke nga Iraku? Jo, e paguan, madje shume shtrenjte, shume me shtrenjte nga cdo ta merrte po te hiqte embargon dhe te kishte Sadamin ne krye. Nga zhargoni "SHBA e beri luften per ti vjedhur naften Irakut" qe flisje para 6 muajsh, sot po del se po e "perdorin"....Po te perdoresh pasurine e dikujt dhe ta demshperblesh aq sa ben, quhet TREGETI, jo shfrytezim!
e) Harron te thuash se po e cojne drejt luftes civile ish ithtaret e regjimit te vjeter dhe terroristet e Al Qaedas. Amerikanet ftuan te gjithe shtresat e popullsise ne zgjedhje. Zgjedhjet ishin te lira. Nje pjese e popullsise suni vendosi te mos marre pjese. Por perseri perqindjen e perfaqesimit ne qeveri e kane. Qeveria dhe shiitet po i pergjigjen me pjekuri provokimeve. Rrezik per lufte civile shohin vetem ata qe duan qe SHBA te "falimentoje" ne Irak.

Sa per rezultatet e nderhyrjes humanitare, po te permend dhe disa fakte te tjera qe nuk mund ti mohosh:
1) 50 milione vete ne Irak e Afganistan kane te drejte te marrin fryme lirisht. Te votojne te lire, te mendojne lirisht, te shijojne demokracine. Grate kane te drejte e votes dhe te zgjedhjes ne pushtet, ashtu si nuk e kane pasur kurre ne asnje vend arabo-mysliman.
2) Libia dha doreheqje nga programet e prodhimit te armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase.
3) Siria u terhoq nga Libani qe mbante te pushtuar per 30 vjet.
4)Egjipti, Kuvajti kane filluar te marrin masa per te demokratizuar shoqerite, per te bere zgjedhje te lira dhe per ti dhene te drejte vote grave.
 Pra sic e shikon nderhyrja humanitare na paska rezultate dhe direkte dhe indirekte. Mjafton te duash ti shikosh!

----------


## fjollat

Së pari të tregoj se padashur votova gabimisht për opcionin "kishte qellime humanistike", kshu që rezultatit të sondazhit ia minusoni një votë nga ky opcion dhe ia shtoni opcionit të kundërt.




> 17 rezoluta te KS kunder Irakut te Sadam Husseinit nuk te mjaftojne per te pasur arsye per nderhyrje? Rezoluta e fundit, ne nentor 2002 , 3 muaj para se te fillonte lufta, kercenonte Irakun me "pasoja serioze" nese nuk carmatosej. Pas 17 rezolutash ne 12 vjet, pas nje embargoje 11 vjecare , cfare nenkupton ti me "pasoja serioze"?


Pas embargoje 11 vjeçare, kur më Iraku ishte gjunjëzuar e popullata po vdiste nga uria, duke e ditur se nuk kishin armë të shfarrosjes në masë, ishte goxha e lehtë të sulmohej Iraku, sepse dihej se nuk ishin në gjendje të mbroheshin dhe ishte e lehtë të okupoheshin.
*17 rezoluta të KS kundër Irakut nuk mjaftuan që KS-ja të aprovonte luftën në Irak.*  17 rezolutat nuk mjaftuan që KS të përkrahte aspiratat e  Bushit, të fillonte ekspeditën e tij kundër një populli që kishte vuajtur aq shumë, por Bushit nuk iu bë vonë se KS ishte kundër një vendimi të tillë. Nuk iu bë vonë edhe pse mbarë bota u ngrit në këmbë për të kundërshtuar një vendim të tillë. 

Gjithsesi se ndërhyrja në Irak mund të quhet luftë me karakter humanitar, siç është quajtur, por kjo nuk do të thot se, nëse njerëzit e quajnë si të atillë, vërtet të ket kësi lloj karakteri. Tash më, në këtë shekull, të gjithë e dijmë nga historia, si funksionojnë propagandat okupuese.

"Arsyet" për të cilat u sulmua Iraku ishin: 

-armët të shfarrosjes në masë
-lufta kundër terrorizmit dhe lidhjet e Irakut me Al-kaedën
-çlirimi i popullit irakien nga tirania dhe diktatori Sadam
*
Kurse ARSYET e vërteta mund ti lexoni këtu:*
http://ist-socrates.berkeley.edu/~pdscott/iraq.html
Sidomos pjesën me titull: Foreign Policy in Focus



> Sa per rezultatet e nderhyrjes humanitare, po te permend dhe disa fakte te tjera qe nuk mund ti mohosh:1) 50 milione vete ne Irak e Afganistan kane te drejte te marrin fryme lirisht. Te votojne te lire, te mendojne lirisht, te shijojne demokracine. Grate kane te drejte e votes dhe te zgjedhjes ne pushtet, ashtu si nuk e kane pasur kurre ne asnje vend arabo-mysliman


Se shtove edhe ndoj tjetër "fakt", të bindemi se vërtet 50 milionë vetë kanë të drejtë të marrin frymë lirisht... të marrin frymë nëpër gërmadha të ndotura me uranium të përzier me pluhur, tym e gjak të popullit irakien!!! Kjo është për ty e drejtë të marrish frymë lirisht? A mos vallë deklaratat boshe të zëdhënësve janë *fakte* se popullata qenka çliruar dhe po merrka frymë lirisht? Po marrin frymë "lirisht" në ankthin se në çdo moment mund të bëhen mish i bluar. 




> Sa per ushqime e ilace, ndihmat humanitare dhe te tjera ndihma jane disa dhjetera here me te medha sesa ndihmat qe merrte gjate kohes se Sadamit ( mos te shtoj qe ilacet qe sot ua u jep falas SHBA nuk jane te skaduara si ato qe ua SHISNIN Evropianet nga 1992-2002).


Çfarë absurditeti?! Lexoje këtë që ke shkruar dhe parashtroja vetes pyetjen se vallë sa e drejtë është kjo luftë që po zhvillohet atje? Sa në të vërtetë ka karakter humanitar? Sa komuniteti ndërkombëtar është i drejtë në veprimet për paqë, stabilitet, drejtësi e bullshita të ngjashëm? Sikur vërtet ky të ishte synimi i këtyre shteteve, as që do të kish qenë nevoja të diskutohej një gjë e këtillë dhe paqja do të zotëronte në botë. Madje, Iraku me pasuritë e veta natyrore që i ka, është në gjendje të zhvillohet, bile shumë më tepër se këto shtete që po ia dashkan aq shumë të mirën, por një Irak i zhvilluar është therrë në sytë e perendimit, prandaj është më lehtë ta shkatërrojnë e okupojnë, duke e ndihmuar me shpërdorim të pasurive të saja natyrore dhe duke ia kompensuar me abuzime, vrasje, grimca buke e ilaçe.

Për të gjithë ata që e gënjejnë veten se lufta në Irak ka karakter humanitar dhe se Iraku është i çliruar nga SHBA-ja me kompaninë, duhet ta dijnë se tash Iraku është në gjendje shumë më të vështirë se nga koha e Sadamit. Nëse në kohën e Sadamit, vriteshin e torturoheshin njerëz të pafajshëm, sot kjo bëhet nga ushtria "shpëtimtare", në përmasa shumë më të mëdha, nëse asokohe bijtë e Sadamit i kontrollonin burgjet e Irakut dhe i keqtrajtonin njerëzit aty, sot ajo bëhet në po të njejtat burgje, madje ndoshta edhe në mënyra më përçmuese, nga ushtarët "shpëtimtarë"...

Është naivitet të besohet se në Irak lufton al-kaeda ose ca rebelë, populli irakien janë të vetëdijshëm për të gjitha arsyet dhe shkaqet, prandaj nuk i presin "shpëtimtarët" e tyre duarhapur e me buzëqeshje, nuk i puthin tankset e ushtrisë "çlirimtare", jo se janë popull mosmirënjohës, por sepse janë të vetëdijshëm se këta çlirimtarë janë pjesë e arsyes që ky popull ka vuajtur kaq shumë dhe akoma do të vuajë.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Është naivitet të besohet se në Irak lufton al-kaeda ose ca rebelë, populli irakien janë të vetëdijshëm për të gjitha arsyet dhe shkaqet, prandaj nuk i presin "shpëtimtarët" e tyre duarhapur e me buzëqeshje, nuk i puthin tankset e ushtrisë "çlirimtare", jo se janë popull mosmirënjohës, por sepse janë të vetëdijshëm se këta çlirimtarë janë pjesë e arsyes që ky popull ka vuajtur kaq shumë dhe akoma do të vuajë.


  :Bravo:  

Fatkeqsisht skllavet e triumfit materialist kane harruar se dikur ekzistonte nje sherbetor, teper i zgjuar, me emrin Ezop te cilit kur i'u dha mundesia "skllav i pasur" apo "i lire dhe i vdekur" zgjodhi kete te dyten! 

Pra zoteruesit e botes mund te mendojne gjithcka, mund te bejne gjithcka, mund te jene teper inteligjente, mund te zoterojne armet dhe teknologjine por asnjeher nuk mund te fikin faktorin 'njeri'. Eshte ky faktori 'njeri' qe i thote stop cdo ligji natyror dhe cdo llogjike. Eshte ky faktori 'njeri' qe nuk mund te perkufizohet e as mund te c'lirohet, sepse ky faktori 'njeri' vetem vet e perkufizon ose e c'liron vetveten! Cdo llogjike e 'ushtrim matematikor'  tjeter (qe na sherbehet mengjes-dreke e darke) eshte dicka e kote!

----------


## Alket123

Une nuk kuptoj dot. E quani te drejte nderhyrjen amerikane ne Kosove, ndersa nderhyrja amerikane ne Irak te padrejte. Te dyja jane bere per interesa te SHBA. Nuk i hapet barku amerikaneve per shqiptaret apo irakenet. Ne Kosove kane lene sherbetoret e tyre europiane, ne Irak po rrine vete se sic thote Enver Hoxha ne librin per Lindjen e Mesme: "Amerika do thyeje koken tek keta popuj te paepur, te vuajtur nga obskurantizmi islamik dhe nje varg oborresh me diktatore sadista"

----------


## [xeni]

Kryeplaku,
Pyetja qe shtron eshte me vend.  

E pare e punes, eshte nje fakt qe kjo lufte eshte kundershtuar me force si nga popujt e vendeve qe morren pjese (Britania, ShBA, Irak ), ashtu edhe nga popujt e tjere. Te gjithe i kemi pare protestat e bera nga masat e revoltuara nga kjo nderhyrje. Dhe jo vetem populli i thjeshte- edhe shume intelektuale nga vende te ndryshme nuk e kane aprovu kete lufte. Pra, shkurt muhabeti, kjo lufte ka injoru plotesisht njerezit dhe opinionin. Si mund te jete humanitare nje lufte qe nuk merr parasysh thirrjet e njerezve per paqe, thirrjet e njerezve per ruajtjen e jeteve? Si mund te jete humanitare nje lufte qe behet shkak per vrasjen e me se 100.000 njerezve? 

Le te kthehemi pak ne origjine. Si ishte gjendja para luftes? Kush ishte Amerika? Çfare politikash ka ndjekur Amerika?



Viti 1953. Amerika rrezoi nga pushteti kryeministrin Iranian qe kishte mardhenie te mira me Rusine dhe ne vend te tij vendosi nje udheheqes qe  1 vit me pas, duke bere marreveshje me firmat Franceze, Angleze dhe Amerikane, i lau borxhin Amerikes. (*Analogjine bejen vete!*)Viti 1963. U vra Udhehqesi Vietnamez dhe gjate luftes se Vietnamit u vrane 4 milione njerez. Viti 1973. Me nje nderhyrje te CIA-s ne Kili u vra Presidenti Salvador Allende dhe ne vend te tj u soll Pinocheti. Gjate sundimit diktatorial humben jeten mijra kiliane. Vitit 1980. Amerika ndihmoi Usama bin Ladinin dhe njerezit e tij per te luftuar ndaj Rusise. U dha atyre 3 miljar dollar. (ndersa sot keta na qenkan rrezik per Ameriken...)1982... Amerika ndihmoi Sadam Hysejnin dhe i dha atij me miliarda dollare ne luften karshi Iranit. Sipas raporteve te senatit te vitit 1994 gjate viteve 1985-1989 nga Amerika jane derguar lende te linçesuara biokimike dhe keto jane perdorur ndaj Iranit dhe kurdeve, megjthese administrata e Reganit zyrtarisht e denonte perdorimn e tyre nga ana e Irakut. 1991...pas pushtimit te Kuvajtit nga Iraku, Amerika nderhyri ne Irak dhe per 6 jave hodhi 85.000 ton bomba. NE kete lufte u vrane rreth 113 000 Irakene. (sipas kryqit te kuq Jordanez)Me pas, gjate viteve 91-98, si pasoje e gjendjes se mjeruar ekonomike (ushqim i pamjaftueshem, mungese ilaçesh) te shkaktuar nga embargo gjeten vdekjen gati 1 milione njerez, pjesa me e madhe femije.  

*Kjo eshte Amerika.* Por nga ana tjeter, kishte nje Sadam, nje diktator te pameshirshem. Kuptohet qe nese ai nuk do kish harxuar parate qe vinin nga petroli per arme nuk do kishin vdekur njerezit nga mungesa e ilaçeve dhe ushqimit. Po te mos kish pelqyer diktaturen ne vend te demokracise, nuk do kish pasur nderhyrje nga Amerika dhe nuk do kish lufte. 
*Pra, nga ana tjeter kishte nje Sadam qe duhet te hiqej.* Ne dukje Amerika nuk eshte fajtore. Por Amerika eshte fajtore sepse e la Sadamin te fuqizohej; Amerika eshte fajtore se e la Sadamin te vriste kurdet dhe iranianet me arme kimike qe ia dergoi vete.. Do dale ndonjeri dhe do thoje se ç'faj ka Amerika per keto... Nese ka te drejte te nderhyje si t'i doje qejfi, kur ti teket, pa pyetur asnjelloj organizate nderkombetare, nese pretendon se eshte ajo qe eksporton demokraci, athere edhe per keto eshte fajtore...

Dmth...shkurt muhabeti: *Nuk mund te mburresh se fike zjarrin qe ndeze vete dhe pergjegjesine per ata qe vdesin aty nuk mund t'ia hedhesh zjarrit! Kjo lufte ne librat e historise do kaloje si katastrofe humanitare.*

----------


## FLORIRI

> 17 rezoluta te KS kunder Irakut te Sadam Husseinit nuk te mjaftojne per te pasur arsye per nderhyrje? Rezoluta e fundit, ne nentor 2002 , 3 muaj para se te fillonte lufta, kercenonte Irakun me "pasoja serioze" nese nuk carmatosej. Pas 17 rezolutash ne 12 vjet, pas nje embargoje 11 vjecare , cfare nenkupton ti me "pasoja serioze"? 
> Shume shtete totalitare ekzistojne ne kete bote, mese e vertete. Por ato qe kane sulmuar shtete te tjera dhe kane cenuar ekuilibrin e gjithe botes, jane sulmuar. Madje me pretekste me te vogla se 17 rezoluta te OKB-se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja cfare nuk mund te mohosh:
> a) Qytetaret ne Irak nuk vdesin ne aksidente mobilistike apo nga ndonji fatkeqesi natyrore apo ne krevat duke bere sex apo thjesht nga pleqeria, zoteri. Keshtu qe ka rendesi se kush i vret. Vetem muajin e fundit jane vrare mbi 400 vete nga ithtare te regjimit te Sadamit dhe terroriste te tjere. Keta jane ata qe pretendojne se luftojne per "lirine"? Se si mund te fitohet "liria" duke ekzekutuar njerez te pafajshem, duke vene bomba neper xhami e funerale, kete vetem logjika mizore e krimineleve mund ta mendoje.
> b) Ne Irak preokupimi kryesor eshte vdekja nga bombat e terroristeve apo nga uria? Uria deri me sot nuk ka vrare asnjeri( te pakten neseke fakte urdhero na i sill), terroristet kane vrare me mijera! Sa per ushqime e ilace, ndihmat humanitare dhe te tjera ndihma jane disa dhjetera here me te medha sesa ndihmat qe merrte gjate kohes se Sadamit ( mos te shtoj qe ilacet qe sot ua u jep falas SHBA nuk jane te skaduara si ato qe ua SHISNIN Evropianet nga 1992-2002). 
> ...


Toro dmth ti me pak fjale thu qe Amerika me nderhyrjen ne Irak shkel interesat e veta dhe sakrifikon per te miren e popullit iraken?

----------


## Veshtrusja

mendoj se kishte qellime humanistike, por sigurisht qe ka patur dhe interes nacional

ndoshta me vone mund te komentoj me gjat

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

¤ _"Punë" për(-fitim të) votë(s)_ *!*

Shpresojmë që në të ardhëshmen të lexojmë memoaret e ish-sekretarit të shtetit të *SHBA*-ve, gjeneralit *Colin Powell* si dëshmitar okular i ngjarjeve vendimtare të kohës *!*
..._nëse memoaret e tij, do të mundësohen ndonjëherë për publikun e gjerë amerikan dhe botëror_ *!*

----------


## DYDRINAS

Lufta kunder tiraneve.

                  "E kam perkrahur nderhyrjen e NATO-s ne Kosove ,kur u desh te shpetohej populli shqiptar nga kthetrat e tiranit Millosheviq dhe e perkrah sot nderhyrjen ushtarake amerikane ne Irak,pasi keshtu populli i ketij vendi clirohet perfundimisht nga diktatura e Sadam Huseinit...".

                  Ky ishte mesazhi i shkrimtarit te madh latinoamerikan Mario Vargas Ljosa,drejtuar opinionit evropian i botuar ne gazeten "Die Welt" me rastin e fillimit te ofensives ushtarake te forcave amerikane te ndihmuara nga britaniket dhe aletatet e tjere ndaj soldateskes se Sadamit.

                  Shkrimtari i njohur,fitues i cmimit Nobel per letersi dhe mbartes i shume e shume mirenjohjeve te rendesishme intelektuale nderkombetare,me kete rast do te shtoje ai,se ndjehet i trimeruar nga guximi i SHBA-ve per te deshmuar percaktimin e tyre historik per demokraci dhe liri,por njeheresh eshte teper i deshperuar nga sjellja e francezeve dhe e gjermaneve,si popuj te vjeter evropiane,qe kane kerkuar "aleanca antihistorike" me ruset dhe kinezet per t'a mbrojtur njerin nder diktatoret dhe tiranet me te medhenj te kohes sone,treguan se nuk jane te denje as per rendin e ri boteror e as per proceset e globalizimit.

                  Si dhe ne rastin e nderhyrjes ne Kosove,kur kurthet e se drejtes nderkombetare dhe legjitimiteti i forumit nderkombetar,thuajse i ishte kthyer ne favore teper te medha tiranit te Beogradit qe t'i jepte fund projektit per debimin e dhunshem te shqiptareve nga Kosova,edhe vetoja e paralajmeruar e Parisit dhe ajo e Moskes ne Keshillin e Sigurimit te OKB-se me pretekstet e "mbrojtjes se paqes",sikur e mbanin diktatorin e Irakut ne kursin e refuzimit te carmatosjes nga armet shkaterrimtare me te cilat ai cenonte seriozisht boten.

                   Prandaj,Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes bashke me Britanine e madhe dhe vendet e tjera qe e perkrahen,nuk u mbeti tjeter pervec qe ne perputhje me rezoluten 1441,e cila parashikonte carmatosjen e pakusht te Irakut,te marrin persiper kete mision,pa marre parasysh rreziqet e anatemimit si "agresore" dhe "neoimperialiste",qe sot mund te degjohen me te madhe neper metropolet evropiane nga pacifistet dhe kaotiket e tjere.

                   Me rastin e shpalljes se ultimatumit prej dyzete e tete oresh drejtuar diktatorit te Irakut qe te leshoje vendin,presidenti amerikan Xorxh Bush,pervec te tjerave,do te theksoje se eleminimi i sadamit nga pushteti do te thote clirim i popullit te Irakut nga nje tiran dhe diktatura e tij e tmerrshme,i cili me satrapllek te papare,qe prej me shume se njezet e sa vjetesh ka terrorizuar vendin,por dhe te tjeret per t'u ngritur ne nje simbol te se keqes.

                   Mesazhi presidentit amerikan ishte i qarte:bota duhet te lirohet nga diktatoret dhe tiranet dhe se kjo duhet te behet edhe me ndihmen e bashkesise nderkombetare,nese nuk ben ndryshe.Si argument, presidenti amerikan solli dy lufetrat e medha:ate ndaj Iranit ne vitin 1978,ku u vrane mbi nje milion ushtare dhe qytetare nga te dy vendet si dhe pushtimin e Kuvajtit ne vitin 1991.
Nder krimet e tmerrshme kunder njerezimit u permenden ato te hedhjes se armeve kimike ndaj popullsise kurde ne veri te Irakut,me c'rast mizorisht u vrane mbi shtate mije veta,kryesisht gra dhe femije.

* Natyrisht se defteri i se keqes se tiranit te Irakut permban edhe shume krime te tjera brenda dhe jashte vendit te vet,por duhet theksuar se ne kujtesen e shqiptareve,ai do te mbetet per te keq ngaqe ishte njeri nder aleatet me te mire dhe me besnike te regjimit te Millosheviqit,qe e perkrahu gjithanshem ne luften e tij hegjemoniste.**Te dhenat tregojne se ishin dollaret dhe armet e shumta qe i dhane shtyse Beogradit per te shtypur dhe vrare shqiptaret dhe boshnjaket,por ishin edhe lojera te tjera te fshehta midis Libise dhe Moskes qe kerkonin triumfin e soldateskes serbe ne Ballkan.*
Shkruar nga Jusuf Buxhovi-Prill 2003
Revista EKSKLUZIVE

----------


## njani

Jo qe mund te quhet, por eshte humanitare per ata te cilet kan vuajt nga sadami me banden e tij, edhe tash shihet se sa clirimtar jane irakianet duke vrare popullin irakian.....

----------


## DYDRINAS

Pasi solla ate shkrimin e  mesiperm deshroj te them disa fjale shkurt pa dashur te hyj ne polemike me askend.

Kam shume shoke irakiane qe i kam njohur ketu ne shkolla e vende te ndryshme.
Jane njerez qe kane ikur prej vitesh me familje nga Iraku vetem se nuk duronin te jetonin ne nje vend te drejtuar nga qelbesira te mbushura me ideologji komuniste e me fanatizem fetar.
Ata kane qare me lot kur kane pare te clirohej Iraku dhe te vihej nen hekura Sadami.
Askush me mire se ato nuk e kupton vuajtjen mirepo shqiptaret te pakten do te duhej te kishin me teper mirekuptim per vuajtjen e tyre dhe per kenaqesine e tyre.
Po kurdet e mjere qe nuk donte te dinte njeri per to?Pyetini dhe keni per te pare se cfare pergjigje do japin?
Kam nje shok nga nje qytet kurd Sulemani ketu dhe prej tij kam mesuar shume per fatin e mjere te Kurdistanit te shtypur nga turqte,irakianet,sirianet etj.E pra jane nje popull me mbi njezet milione banore dhe nuk kane nje shtet te tyre.
Turqia i ka shtypur dhe i ka lene ne varferi e injorance,Sadami ju dha pak te drejta por i perndoqi dhe i mbyti pa meshire,Siria i vret dhe i perndjek kemba-kembes etj.
Sot kurdet marrin te pakten fryme lirshem dhe bile kane presidentin te tyre nje luftetar heroik dhe nje emer i njohur ne te gjithe boten.
Po ashtu popullsia shiite e vuajtur ne shekuj vetem pse jane protestante te fese se tyre,e shtypur dhe e masakruar nga Sadami e regjimi i tij sot ndjen te kontrolloje fatin e vet.
Ajo qe nuk eshte e kenaqur eshte popullsia suni sepse ishin ata qe shtypen mizorisht me ne krye Sadamin irakienet e tjere,ishin ata bashkefshatare kriminele te Tikritit qe vrisnin ke donin e benin cfare te donin.Ndersa sot te rrezuar nga froni ata gjejne mbeshtetje tek "partizanet" e ardhur nga shtetet e tjera arabe per te vrare vellau vellane.Ata sot i kryejne te gjitha krimet qe ndodhin ne Irak sepse nuk pajtohen me faktin e te qenurit pakice.
Se jo shume larg nje ngjarje e tille pothuajse ne te njejtat kushte u zhvillua dhe ne Kosove mirepo ateher ne i benim rixha Amerikes ndersa tash ajo eshte "agresore" dhe "shkelese" e te drejtave te popullit irakian etj.
Xeni (pa dashur te bej polemike) i ka bere nje analize te drejte mirepo ne fund ai eshte i turbullt kur thote se Sadami "sikur" te mos kishte zgjedhur "diktaturen" por te kishte zgjedhur "demokracine" nuk do te kishte nevoje per lufte?!Eshte normale!
Diktatori nuk ka rruge tjeter pervec diktatures sepse me te tille edukate eshte mbrujtur qe ne vegjeli.Vete edukata e marre nga familja e xhaxhait (aty eshte rritur Sadami),vete mjedisi rrethues,vete tradita shekullore irakiane e me gjere,mesimet e marra nga KGB etj ishin percaktuese per Sadamin.
Ai mund te behej cdo gje por vecse demokrat jo.
Mirepo shpesh here ketu ne forum gjen mendime te cuditshme te cilat justifikohen me perkatesine fetare te njerit apo tjetrit (nuk deklarohet haptas por qendrimi eshte i tille ne emer te vellazerise ortodokse apo islamike).
E kam thene ne nje shkrim tjeter se diktaturat nuk njohin kufinj dhe ligje e si te tilla ata duhet te luftohen nga te gjithe.Keshtu bie fjala vete vendet islamike nuk do te duhej normalisht te lejonin ekzistencen e regjimeve te tilla mirepo ne tere boten islame nuk gjen nje demokraci atehere me te drejte lind pyetja se cili prej tyre do te luftonte Sadamin?
A nuk e luftuan vete evropianet dhe amerikanet Hitlerin,Musolinin,Stalinin,Millosheviqin etj?
Keshtu pa ngaterruar perkatesine fetare te njerit apo tjetrit gjithesecili duhet te kete guximin te dale mbi kete perkatesi e te veje gishtin ne plage.

Sadami ishte nje diktator dhe meritonte nje fund te tille te turpshem ndersa populli i Irakut eshte nje popull i lashte dhe do te dije te nxjerre veten nga kjo gjendje ku eshte zhytur sot (jo nga vete ai) permes demokracise dhe larg traditave te vjetra e fanatizmit fetar por ne emer te vellazerise kombetare irakiane-themel i kultures dhe i qyteterimit boteror.

----------


## [xeni]

> Xeni (pa dashur te bej polemike) i ka bere nje analize te drejte mirepo ne fund ai eshte i turbullt kur thote se Sadami "sikur" te mos kishte zgjedhur "diktaturen" por te kishte zgjedhur "demokracine" nuk do te kishte nevoje per lufte?!Eshte normale!


Pershendetje,

As une nuk dua te polemizoj por meqe formati i forumit dhe qellimi eshte i tille qe te diskutohet athere them se do me lejosh te them diçka. 

Aty une kam dashur te them se Sadami eshte fajtor sepse beri nje zgjedhje te gabuar per vendin e tij duke zgjedhur rrugen me te sigurte per te mbajtur pushtetin, diktaturen. Ai ishte nje diktator i rrezikshem dhe nese nuk do ish keshtu as Amerika nuk do kish nderhyre. Pra, populli iraken nuk duhet t'ia hedhe fajin vetem Amerikes per njerezit e vrare. Por gjeja me e rendesishme- ajo qe nuk e kuptojne shumica- eshte mbeshtetja qe Amerika i ka dhene ketij diktatori dhe ndikimi qe ka pasur ajo. Nejse pak rendesi ka. Heqja e Sadamit duhej dhe u be!

Gjithashtu do thoja diçka edhe per punen e vrasjeve te Sadamit. Ketu behet nje gabim llogjik. Nga njera ane legjitimohet nderhyrja e Amerikes duke folur per shtazarine e Sadamit ndaj kurdeve dhe iranianeve, por nga ana tjeter harrohet se armet biokimike erdhen nga Amerika.   :sarkastik:  




> Ajo qe nuk eshte e kenaqur eshte *popullsia suni sepse ishin ata qe shtypen mizorisht* me ne krye Sadamin irakienet e tjere,ishin ata bashkefshatare kriminele te Tikritit qe vrisnin ke donin e benin cfare te donin.


Jo, or mik, nuk eshte aspak e vertete! Popullsia suni nuk ka shtypur popullsine shiite. Popullsia nuk shtyp, masa nuk shtyp. Jane liderat me mekanizmat qe u jep pushteti ata qe e bejne nje gje te tille. 

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nderhyrja e Kosoves eshte shume me e ndryshme se ajo e Irakut per shume shkaqe dhe nga rezultati qe ajo solli mund te quhet nderhyrje humanitare. Keto jane disa nga shkaqet qe e vecojne nderhyrjen ne Kosove: 1) iu tha ndal pastrimit etnik, 2) me kete nderhyrje ishte ndakort e gjithe bota e qytetrume (pervec Rusise dhe Kines qe kishin qellime strategjike), 3) u shmang rreziku i dukurise "domino" e cila mund te fuste ne lufte te gjithe Ballkanin, 4) lufta e drejtua nga NATO u inkurajua nga BE dhe mund te thuhet se njihet ligjshmeria e saj, me pas, nga vet OKB, 5) iu tha ndal nje diktatori qe kishte bere gjenocide te tjera ne te kaluaren dhe po vazhdonte te njejten politike per vite me radhe, 6) krimet ishin aq te teperta dhe aq te denueshme saqe OKB ngriti gjykate speciale per krimet ne Jugosllavi (krime lufte dhe krime mbi njeriun) etj. etj. etj.

Pra rezultatet e nderhyrjes ne Kosove dhe qendrimi i mendimit nderkombetar vecse pozitive mund te quhen, prandaj dhe mund te quhet nderhyrjhe humanitare. Por megjithate nuk mund te jemi te sigurte se populli kosovar do jet gjithmone perkrahes i faktorit te huaj ne zone.... Sot populli kosovar me shume se kurre kerkon nje status per vetqeverisje, dhe nese ky status nuk i jepet vetem nje Zot e di se si do ndryshojne zhvillimet dhe qendresa kundrejt faktorit te huaj ne zone (ky eshte edhe nje nga problemet e popullit irakian i cili jo qe nuk gjeti demokraci por humbi edhe pavarsine)!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Me poshte kam sjellur nje artikull historik ku parashtrohen disa te dhena reth Irakut. Artikulli shpreh mbi te gjitha autorin e vet dhe jo mua qe e sjell ketu, por meqenese qellimi i temes eshte krahasimi i gjendjes ne Irak para dhe mbas nderhyrjes amerikanobritanike mire do ishte te degjohet edhe nje mendim tjeter!



..................................................  ..................................................  ...........................................


Iraku dhe ne, në Analet e Historisë

Olsi Jazexhi



Historia e njerezimit ka pare gjate rrjedhave te saj shume civilizime qe bien dhe ngrihen. Ka pare arritje dhe lajthitje te njerezimit te cilat kane ndertuar dhe rrenuar perandori dhe shtete. Civilizimet me te hershme te cilat njihen nga historianet e botes se sotme jane ato te Sumerianeve dhe Babilonasve. Te dyja keto civilizime nga ku besohet te kete rrjedhur edhe rraca njerezore, kane patur si qender te tyre Irakun vendin ne te cilin sot kane shkuar 70 ushtare shqiptar per te bere lufte. Iraku i diteve te sotme qe ne shohim neper ekranet televizive, ku njerezit vriten nga bombardimet e avioneve amerikan qe sjellin demokraci, apo ku turrma te uritura plackisin qytetet si ne Shqiperine e 1991 eshte vendi ne te cilin cdo mendje njerezore nuk do ta kishte deshiruar te jetonte ndonjehere. Me turrmat e njerezve te vrare dhe uritur, ai i ngjan me shume nje Stalingradi apo Xhehenemo-gradi filmash fantastik Hollivudian, sesa nje vendi ne te cilin ta ka enda te jetosh. Megjithate ne kujtesen e civilizimit njerezor, Iraku perben nje nga perlat e historise se njohur boterore.

Kryeqyteti i Irakut, Bagdadi qe njehere e nje kohe eshte sunduar nga kalifi i famshem Harun Al-Rashid eshte themeluar ne vitin 762 te Eres Sone. Themeluesi i tij ishte kalifi i dyte i familjes se abasideve, Abu Xhafar al-Mansuri. Ai eshte ndertuar ne brigjet e lumit Tigris dhe quajtur Dar As-Salam (Vendi i Paqes). Bagdadi e morri emrin e tij te tashem shume vite pas krijimit te tij. Emri Bagdad ka qene emri i nje fshati iranian te pjeses lindore te lumit Tigris i cili ne ditet e kalifit Harun Al-Rashid u be pjese dhe qendra e Bagdadit te madh. Qyteti arriti zenitin e tij komercial dhe kulturor ne shekujt e 8 dhe 9te, ne eren e kalifeve Mahdi dhe Harun al-Rashid. Ne kete periudhe ai pa ndertime madheshtore te cilat e kthyen kete qytet ne njefare Rome te civilizimit njerezor dhe Stamboll te Islamit boteror. Rruget e Lindjes dhe Perendimit u kryqezonin ne Bagdad ne keta shekuj. Ndaj madheshtise se tij u perulte Bizanti dhe Kina, ndersa Evropa Perendimore perjetonte pjeset me te erreta te historise se saj. Filmi Luftetari i Trembedhjete me aktorin spanjoll Antonio Bandares eshte nje pasqyrues real i kesaj kohe.

Madheshtia e Bagdadit dhe Irakut pesoi renie te ndjeshme pas shekullit te 9te kur kalifati Abasid filloi te shkaterrohej nga lufterat e brendshme civile. Megjithate apokalipsi i pare i civilizimit Islamik iraken erdhi ne vitin 1258 kur mongolet me nipin e Xhingis Khanit, Hulagu Khanin pushtuan dhe shkaterruan qytetin. Pushtimi mongol i dha fund madheshtise se Bagdadit dhe kalifatit Abasid ne te njejten kohe. Pas rrenimit mongol, Bagdadi nuk e arriti me kurre madheshtine e tij te pare. Ne vitin 1401 ai u pushtua dhe dogj nga tataret nen Timur Lengun, ndersa ne vitin 1508 kaloi perkohesisht ne sundimin iranian. Ne vitin 1534, gjate kohes se sundimit te sulltanit Sulejman te Mrekullueshem ai u be pjese e Perandorise Osmane nen pushtetin e te ciles qyteti qendroi deri ne vitin 1917 kur u pushtua nga britaniket. Iraku osmanlli u qeveris nga mutesarrife turq dhe shqiptare deri ne ditet e kolonizimit britanik. Nga kujtimet e nipit te Ismail Qemalit, Eqrem Bej Vlores ne mesojme se ne vitin 1905 Basra ashtu si shume qytete te tjera arabo-osmane te kohes, qeverisej nga nje shqiptar nga Berati i quajtur Mahmut Mahir Efendiu. Edhe pse osmanet nuk i dhane shume perparesi zhvillimit te Irakut, pushteti i tyre ishte i pranueshem nga popullata vendase. Shqiptaret dhe turqit u debuan nga sundimi i gadishullit Arabik dhe Irakut me pushtimin britanik te tij ne 1917. Nga ky vit e deri ne vitet e para te pas luftes se dyte boterore Iraku qendroi nen sundimin e britanikeve. Shqiptaret te cilet administruan njehere e nje kohe Basren dhe pjese te tjera te Irakut nen flamurin e Padishahut, do tu kthenin ne Irak serisht vetem 1 shekull me vone, ne vitin 2003. Por kesaj rradhe ata nuk do te ishin me mutesarrif te tij, por jeniçerë, pjese e ushtrise pushtuese te koalicionit anglo-amerikan.

Iraku dhe Bagdadi i famshem i Abasideve ka humbur shume nga madheshtia qe ai pati ne kohe te Harun al-Rashidit te famshem. Megjithate ne vitet 1970, kur ekonomite e vendeve te Gjirit Persik perjetuan zenitin e pasurise se tyre fale petrolit, qyteti perjetoi nje ere te dyte te arte. Ne keto vite Iraku dhe Bagdadi rilinden si nje nga qendrat me te rendesishme te botes Arabe. Bumi ekonomik i naftes irakene e beri Bagdadin qe te eklipsoje edhe Kajron ne boten arabe, per nga modernizmi. Nen sundimin e Ahmed Hasan al-Bakrit dhe me pas Sadam Huseinit, Iraku deshmoi ndertime te reja dhe progrese ne infrastrukture qe nuk ishin pare qe nga koha e Abasideve. Iraku i pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore pa ndertimin e universiteteve, shkollave, uzinave dhe spitalesh moderne. Vende te cilat mund te permenden nga Bagdadi i sotem jane Universiteti i Bagdadit, Universtiteti al-Mustansirijah, Universiti Teknologjik dhe padyshim pallatet e shumta te Reisit Sadam. Vepra historike te Bagdadit te sotem jane Pallati i Abasideve (ndertuar ne 1179), kolegji al-Mustansiriyah (1232), Xhamia Mirxhan (1358) dhe xhamia Shiite Kazimjan, kubeja e te ciles eshte prej floriri (perfunduar ne shekullin e 19te). 

Edhe pse Iraku i post 1970-ave nuk mund te krahasohet me periudhen e Arte te Irakut Abasid, serisht arritjet e tij nuk mund te mohoen. Ne periudhen e pas viteve 1970 Iraku u kthye ne vendin me analfabetizem me te ulet ne boten arabe. Ne vitin 1989, niveli i alfabetizmit ne Irak ishte 95%; dhe 93% e popullsise kishin akses falas ne sherbime moderne shendetsore. Ne krahasim me vendet e tjera te botes arabe, irakenet sebashku me egjiptianet perbejne klasen me te edukuar dhe civilizuar te botes arabe e cila pas vitesh sundimi nga mongolet, osmanllite dhe britaniket, ka dhene shenja te nje rilindje te re arabe. Megjithate kjo rilindje shihet te kete deshtuar me ardhjen e viteve 90. Lufta e Gjirit Persik dhe tashme pushtimi i Irakut nga amerikanet ka rrezuar shume shpresa te nje periudhe te arte per Irakun. Nga bombardimet e dy luftrave te fundit Iraku ka humbur shume nga arritjet e fundshekullit te 20te. Pas luftes se Gjirit Persik statistikat e analfabetizmit, sherbimit shendetsor, te ardhurave per fryme etj kane ndryshuar per keq per irakenet. Vendi ka rene ne kaos dhe regres, dhe pasuria irakene e viteve 1970 tashme eshte zevendesuar me uri, vuajtje, varferi dhe frike. Shkaterrimi qe Bagdadi ka perjetuar ne dy luftrat e fundit edhe pse nuk mund te krahasohet me shkaterrimin qe ai pesoi nga mongolet ne 1258, ka qene i rendesishem per ti dhene fund ringjalljes se botes irakene.

Megjithe shkaterrimet qe Iraku i sotem po perjeton, ne mendjen njerezore ai do te shoqerohet gjithnje me lavdine e tij te kaluar. Ne Irak sot e kesaj dite ndodhen gjurmet me te vjetra te civilizimit njerezor. Aty pervec ekzistences se kurdeve, arabeve dhe turkmeneve jetojne edhe asirianet, nje rrace antike qe mendohet te rrjedhe nga asirianet e lashte te cilet zhvilluan civilizimin e tyre paralel me Babilonine. Sot e kesaj dite qyteti i Ninevese ne veri te Irakut eshte nje nga deshmite me ideale te ketij civilizimi. Per historianet dhe arkeologet Iraku ngelet vendi ku u zhvillua civilizimi i pare i njohur njerezor. Ai i Sumerianeve, i Babiloneve dhe Asirianeve. Pervec rrenojave te ketyre civilizimesh te lashta, ne Irak ndodhet edhe qyteti i Urit ku sipas Bibles dhe Kuranit jetoi profeti Ibrahim. Ne Ur dhe rrethinat e tij sot e kesaj dite shihen deshmi te se kaluares se famshme te Irakut Babilon, kulla e Ziguratit. Ne brigjet e lumit Eufrat i cili pershkon Irakun mes per mes, sot e kesaj dite qendrojne mbetje te shumta te qyteterimit te Babilonise se lashte ku Hamurabi i famshem jetoi, perkrah Nebukandezarit dhe sunduesve te tjere babilone. Per nxenesit e juridikut, Hamurabi pervec te qenit themelues i civilizimit babilonas njihet edhe si njeriu i pare qe vendosi ligje per njerezimin ne toke, ne te ashtequajturin Kod te Hamurabit. Ne Kodin e tij, pervec ndershkimit te fajtoreve me ligje tokesore, Hamurabi, i paralajmeronte njerezit edhe me denime qiellore nga Zoti i plotpushtetshem. Kjo lloj sjellje i ka cuar disa historian ta shohin ate si profet nga Zoti.

Bagdadi te cilin e permendem edhe ne fillim te ketij shkrimi eshte nje nder zonat me te famshme te Irakut te sotem dhe te lashte. Legjendat e kalifit Harun al-Rashid; bibliotekat madheshtore te qytetit qe ishin me te medhate e botes ne kohen e tyre; perla letrare si 1000 e 1 Netet; shkollare islamik si al-Kindi, al-Razi, Al-Farabi dhe Imam Ebu Hanifa, shkolles juridike islame (hanefite) te te cilit i perkasin edhe shqiptaret sot, jane disa nga perlat e historise njerezore qe e cojne famen e Irakut ne perjetesi. Disa kilometra prane Bagdadit, ne Perendim te tij ndodhen qytetet e shenjta te Qerbelase dhe Naxhafit. Ne keto qytete Iraku i Profetit Ibrahim, ka strehuar disa nga Imamet me te famshem te Islamit. Imam Aliun dhe nipat e Profetit Muhamed a.s.: Hasanin dhe Hyseinin. Qytetet e Qerbelase dhe Naxhafit jane qytete ku shiizmi boteror dhe bektashizmi naimjan kane vendet e tyre me te shenjta. Nepermjet tragjedise se Qerbelase, shiitet boterore kane instaluar ne mendjet e tyre ndjenjen e drejtesise dhe luftes kunder padrejtesive.

Iraku dhe Bagdadi perbejne per boten Islame nje nga qendrat me te rendesishme te civilizimit te saj. Nese per kristjanizmin boteror Meka e tyre eshte Jeruzalemi ndersa qendra jane Roma dhe Kostandinopoja, per Islamin, kete Rome dhe Kostandinopoje e permbledh Bagdadi dhe Damasku, ku kalifati Emevit dhe Abasid ndertuan themelet e tyre. Sipas profesor Dr. Sejid Husein Nasrit, lektorit te Studimeve Islame ne Universitetin e Georgetown-it ne SHBA, Bagdadi eshte vendi ne te cilin Islami u kthye ne permbledhesin e trashegimise se lashte te civilizimit njerezor, nga ku kjo trashegimi iu transmetua botes me pas. 

Perralla dhe krijime letrare si ato te 1000 e 1 Neteve i tregojne njerezimit per civilizimin qe Bagdadi perjetoi ne ditet e Kalifit Harun Al-Rashid, kur i fundit mbante marredhenie diplomatike me Sharlemanin ne France dhe Perandoret e dinastise Tang ne Kine. Ne Bagdadin Abasid manuskripte nga Kina, India dhe Greqia e lashte u sollen dhe perkthyen ne arabisht, vepra te cilat do i kalonin perendimit vetem pas mesjetes se erret. Hipokratesi, Aristoteli, Platoni dhe Sokratesi te cilet u zbuluan ne Evrope vetem gjate Iluminizmit, kaluan me pare nga Bagdadi perpara se te emigronin ne Evropen Perendimore dhe tu perkthenin ne latinisht. Filozofi i Bagdadit, Al-Farabi, ishte aq i influencuar nga dashuria e tij per filozofine greke, saqe arriti deri aty sa te mendonte se Platoni dhe Aristoteli kishin qene profete si vete Muhamedi. Keto mendime ai ia kaloi edhe Averoesit dhe Avicenes, punimet e te cileve u perkthyen ne latinisht per evropjanet me pas. Bagdadi eshte vendi ku Muslimanet ndertuan spitalin e tyre te pare ne histori. Per qytetin e Qerbelase qe ndodhet ne zemer te Irakut shkroi edhe Naimi yne i madh ne poezine Qerbelaja, ku ai i thurri himne nipave te Profetit Muhamed, Hysenit dhe Hasanit te cilet u masakruan nga Jezidi ne Qerbela. Iraku dhe Qerbelaja nuk permenden me lavde vetem nga Bektashianet dhe Naimi i madh. Ata gjenden te permendur edhe nga poetet persian dhe indian si Hali, Ikbali dhe Nasim Hixhazi. Ata permenden edhe nga sociologu i pare boteror Ibn Khalduni dhe puritanisti i famshem musliman Ibn Tejmijah. 

Ne kujtimin e ndergjegjes historike boterore, kalifi i fundit te Abasideve nuk njihet shume. Edhe kujtimi ndaj Sadam Huseinit do te kete te njejtat fate mendoj. Megjithate Iraku, Bagdadi dhe perlat e tij historike do te ngelen perjetesisht ne mendjen e njerezimit, si qendra ne te cilat rraca njerezore zhvilloi civilizimin e saj te pare. Edhe pse kujtimi ndaj Sadamit dhe krimeve te tij do te venitet shpejt ne bote, djegesit dhe pushtuesit e Irakut nuk do te harrohen lehte nga nxenesit e historise. Mongolet, tataret, persianet, britaniket dhe tashme amerikanet te shoqeruar nga 70 shqiptare do te ngelen ne memorine e popullit iraken si pushtues te vendit te tyre. Historia e njerezimit zakonisht i denon pushtuesit, sado te mire dhe elokuente qe ata te jene. Po ne shqiptaret si do te na kujtoje historia me dergimin e 70 ushtareve kunder Bagdadit? Jam i mendimit se dergimi i 70 doktoreve shqiptare kunder Bagdadit do ta nderonte me shume kombin tone ne histori sesa 70 ushtare. Jam i mendimit se nese Naimi i madh do te ishte mes nesh sot, do te kishte qene i te njejtit mendim; qe ne Qerbela te dergonte doktore per nipat e Hasanit dhe Hyseinit, ne vend te ushtareve me pushke.

----------


## Labeati

Shkurtimisht o krieplak;

Ky Sazexhiu me lart ka bere disa "lidhje te shkurta" si psh lidhjen e qyteterimit sumer, babilonas e asirian me popullsine arabe te Irakut. Sa per info sumeret ishin popull i ndryshem nga babilonasit dhe asirianet.

Se dyti arabet (perfshi ata te Irakut) nuk kane kurrfare lidhje gjenetike, trashegimore e kulturore me popullsite e lashta te Babilonise. Arabet ishin fise qe u shfaqen vone ne Lindjen e mesme edhe deri ne themelimin e islamizmit jetonin vetem neper Cadra si endacake, pa kurrfare qyteterimi.

Ti quash arabet e irakenet e sotem si trashegimtare te babilonasve eshte njesoj si ti quash serbet pasardhes te ilireve vetem pse SOT jetojne ne ate vend.

Gjithashtu ato fitoret e Irakut mbas vitit '70 ne zhdukjen e analfabetizmit, mjekesi etj me kujtojne pikerisht ato sukseset e socializmit mbas ardhjes ne pushtet te komunisteve. Mesiguri eshte marre nga ndonje raport i kongresit XY te partise BAATH.

Tashti per temen:

Nderhyrja ne Irak ishte shume humanitare se e shpetoi popullin nga nje diktator, nga uria e varferia, i dha njerezve lirine e dinjitetin per te zgjedhur vete qeverisjen, solli ne pushtet shumicen e mohuar.

Tashti pasiguria, vrasjet e terrori vjen nga ata qe nuk u intereson Iraku i lire, ata qe urrejne gjithe boten dhe civilizimin. Jo me kot Zaeqawi ka denuar me vdekje gjithe popullsine shiite si "kolaboratore" dhe ka urdheruar vrasjen perfshi gra e femije.

Do tu vije rradha edhe Iranit, Sirise e te tjereve, se populli nuk han bar sado injorante qe jane do ti hapen dikur syte, ashtu si na u hapen edhe ne ne vitin 1990.

----------


## ORIONI

> Nderhyrja e NATOs ne Kosove do te ishte sot pike referimi e zhvillimeve te reja


*ketu eshte nje shkrim ku pasyron mire nderhyrjen dhe qellimet e natos ne kosove.*

*Tim Marshal deshmitar I drames kosovare*  

Spiuni britani nga brukseli

Me 24 mars ne mengjes gjenerali Nebojsha Pavkoviq ishte nervoz.Spiuni jugosllav ne Nato I kishte lajmeruar Komaden Supreme se operacioni I Natos do te filloje me te rene te territ .Pavkoviqi po u bente interviste trupave te veta.Si komandant I Korporates se Trete jugosllave te stacionuar ne KOSOVE duhej te vertetonte se a eshte gjithcka ne vendin e duhur.Beogradi qe pergatitur per ate moment gati njesoj gjate sikur Natoja .Planet e alenaces per bombardimin e Jugosllavise qene bere kryesisht nga fundi I pranveres se vitit 1998 por mbrotja Jugosllave ishte pjese e strategjise se sajuar gjate luftes se ftohte.

*Sa do te zgjasi lufta ne Beograd.*

Filloi fshehja e pajisjes me te mire ne rrjetin e bunkereve te sigurt nentokesore.Aeroplanet kompjuterat dhe sistemey e radarit u fshehenthelle ne siperfaqe.Bunkeret ishin ndertuar te durojne goditjet nukleare te fuqise mesatare.Sadam Hyseini ishte improsionuar me kualitetin e tyre dhe I kishte porositur disa rakketa per irakun duke folur per ta per jugo-bunkeret e miNDermjet janarit e marsit oficere te larte vizituan Irakun Ukrahinen, Rusine dhe Bjellorusine ne perpjekjen pjeserisht te sukseshme qe tua permisojne atyre sistemin e mbrotjes kunderajrore qe te blejne nafte te lire dhe qe marrin para te gatshme te cilat do ti ndihmonin per te mbuluar shpenzimet e ardhshme luftarake.E vendosen linja alternative te komunikimit ndersa ne janar filloi levizja kuturu enjesive ne kosove e cila do te duhej ti mashtronte satelitet vezhgues amerikane dhe fluturaket pa pilot.Ne shkurt ish-oficeret e disponuar miqesisht jugosllave ne Slloveni e ne Maqedoni u dhane agjenteve te Natos informata te rrejshme lidhur me taktiken ndersa Beogradi filloi te prodhoje aeroplane te drunjte dhe maketa plastike te tankeve.Pavkoviqi e dinte se Armata e Jugosllavise e kishte kryer detyren profesionalisht por prape se prape ishte nervoz. Ricard Hollbruk I kishte thene Miloshevicit se sulmet ajrore do te zgjasin por sipas informatavete tjera te cilat kishin rrjedhur nga Brukseli drejt nje agjenti ne Ambasaden Parisiene kjo do te thote lufte e shkurter.Saktesisht se sa do te zgjase lufta nuk e dinte askush ne Boegrad por tek e fundit Pavkoviqi e bashke me te edhe anetaret e tjere te Komandes Superem kishte ne dore listen e caqeve te Natos.Para disa muajsh oficeri I armates francese Pjer-Anri-Binel I cili punonte ne shtabin e Natos ne Bruksel ia kishte dorezuar listen agjentit te sherbimit sekret Jugoslllav , Jovan Milanoviqit.Binel tha me vone se ka vepruar sipas urdherave te sherbimit frances te spiunimit.Nese vertet ishte keshtu atehere kryetari I shtetit francez Zhak Shirak lejoi tradhetine e fshehtesive ushtarake aleate ose nuk iswhte I vetdijshem se me cafer punesh merreshin shefat e sherbimeve te tij te spinunimit.

*Radari I verber.*

Cingeroi telefoni mobil I Pavkoviqit .Nga ana tjeter e telefonit ishte spiuni britanik ndersa thirrja vinte nga brukseli.
Gjenerali Pavkoviq?
Une jam .Kush eshte?
Une prezentoj njerzit qe do tju bombardojne.Apeloj ne ndergjegjen tuaj ju lutem edhe tani mund ta ndaloni ate qe do tu ndodhe.Nese sot filloni ti terhiqni trupat nga kosova ende mund ta pengojme bombardimin!
Ai njeri e dinte se nuk ka gjasa .Pavkoviqi ishte officer I karrieres I cili kishte marre per detyre dhe mbronte vendin e vet.Refuzimi I urdherave te beogradit dhe terheqja e trupave do te ishte e barabarte me tradhetine .Gjenerali nderpreu lidhjen , futi telefonin ne xhep dhe vazhdoi inetrvisten e trupave.Kur nata e pare eksploduan mbi pesedhjete projectile kazermat ishin boshe aeroportet ushtarake kryesisht te zbrazura radaret e fshehur automjetet e kamufluara, ndersa objektet e rrejshme ishin vendosur neper vendet e veta.Kjo u perserit 78 dite e net .Operacioni I kamuflimit ishte kryer net ere vendin.Kodra Strazhevica ne afersi e Beogradit fshehte kompleksin kryesor te radareve te cilin e kishte ndertuar nje ndermarrje kroate ne kohen e Titos.Ai ishte projektuar te duronte sulmin nuclear.Aeroplanet e Natos disa here gjuajten ate vend dhe I bene pluhur kazermat ne siperfaqe por vete kompleksit nuk I bene asnje gje.Sa here rrezohej antena e radarit serbet shume shpejt ngrinin tjetren.Mashtrimi kryesisht ishte sekret public.Ne xhirot e saj te perditshme me nga tridhjete kilometra Maja Civiq civile bicikliste e pasionuar mund te shihte ate qe kerkonte Natoja.Disa topa kunderajrore ishin venmdosur ne kulmet e ndertesave te banimit ne Beogradin e ri.U conimk kafe djelmoshave qe punonin me tan e livadhet pergjate Saves ishin te renditur helikopteret dhe tanket e kamofluara te rrethuara nga nje sere ndertesash civile dhe isha shume I hidheruar pse pushteti na shikonte si pione ne gjithe kete lojePor nuk fsheheshin te gjithe.Ne oren 20 e 10 minuta kur sistemi per lajmerim te hershem te rrezikut hetoi aeroplanet e pare te armikut qe hyne ne hapesiren ajrore jugosllave kapiteni Zoran Radosavleviq u nis me aeroplanin e tij luftarak Mig -29 nga aeroporti ushtarak I Batajnices .I percjellur edhe nga dy Mig te tjere u nis ne drejtim te veriut ne takim me aeroplanet e Natos Ai e dinte se ne aeroplanin e tij nuk fuksionoi as radari as radio lidhja.Kjo do te thoshte se ai ishte I verber sic thuhet ne gjuhen e luftes ajrore.Ditet e luftrave ajrore nga afersia jane kohe e shkuar.Ai sigurisht as qe e ka pare aeroplanin I cili e goditi.Raketa qe e beri shkrumb Mig un e tij ishte lancuar disa milje larg.

*Eksperte ushtarake serbe*  

Pse fluturoi?Ishte ne detyre .Ai njekohesisht ishte edhe topic me pervoje qe do te thote se ishte I vetdijshem se ate detyre nuk mund ta kryej me sukses.Ate nate ne qiell kishte ndermjet 20-26 aeroplane te Natos .Ishin keto aeroplane te aviacionit luftarak holandez dhe amerikan dhe te gjitha instrumentat net a fuksiononin mrekullueshem.Sateliti mund ta hetonte levizjen e tij qysh kur ishte ne piste, Avakset gjithsesi e kishin hetuar ne radar sapo u shkeput nga toka nderkaq aeroplanet holandeze dhe amerikane e verejten sapo hyri ne largesine e tyre te arritshme.Nje njeri per kontakte ne avioacionin luftarak jugosllav tha.Mund ta quani hero ne daci edhe budalla sit e doni!Ekspertet e dinin se nuki mund tafitojne luften me Naton ne rastin me te mire kane mundur te perpiqen te mos humbasin.Pas kalimit te javes se pare te bombardimeve , nje gazetar I cili asokohe punonte ne radiostacionin e pavarur B92 takoi dy spiune ushtarake.Shkuam deri te Rusi Car afer punes sime.Ishin me rroba civile dhe miqesisht te disponuar ndonese ne kufij te fuqise se tyre.Se pari folen per punen time ne radio dhe me binden se nuk e trajtojne joptriotike, ndersa me vone me kerkuan se cmendoj per situaten.Ne ate kohe nuk kishte diplomate te huaj ne qytet keshtu qe ata kishin qasje te kufizuar ne mendimet e kunderta. U thashe :Do ta humbni luften.E vetmja rruge eshte qe sa me pare te gjendet zgjidhje nepermjet negociatave.Mu pergjigjen gati deshperueshem E dijme edhe ne kemi propozuar keshtu por njeriu ne krye na refuzoi. Dhe cka tash?  I pyeta..Asgje, do te perpiqemi te shpetojme sa me shume njerez dhe te mbrohemi.. Disa jave pas fillimit te luftes mu afrua nje minister I qeverise jugosllave dhe me pyeti se cili do te jete I fundit.I thashe qe nuk e di saktesisht se si do te zhvillohen ngjarjet por se Nato-ja ndodhi cka ndodhi , nuk do ti lejoje vetes te humbe.. .Nje burim nga armata e Jugosllavise thote se Miloshevici ka dashur ta zgjeroje luften ne Bosnje dhe ne Maqedoni.Ka kerkuar qe te sulmohen trupat amerikane net e dy keto vende.Por, per operacionin kunderkazermave amerikane ne bosnje na duhej ndihma e kreu te serbeve te bosnjes.Nderkohe te disa nga lideret ishin krijuar disponimi proamerikan ndersa te tjeret ende ishin te hidheruar me miloshevicin sepse mendonin qe I kishte tradhetuar ne Dejton.Prisnin rastin ti hakmerreshin dhe refuzuan ti ndihmojne.Kur kjo u be e qarte arriten te bisedojne me kryetarin dhe tit hemi se pari se nuk rrezikojme duke shkuar ne Maqedoni e pastaj I thame se nuk do te rrezikojme duke I sulmuar me helikopteret Apash dhe trupat qe arrinin ne Shqiperi.Politikanet u pajtuan se bartja e luftes pertej kufijve do ti hasmeroje shtetet fqinje te cilat praktikisht na ndihmonin asaj kohe sepse ishin te hapura me ne per tregti dhe I mbynin syte para emberagove dhe kontrabandes

*Teknika luftarake ne fabrika dhe spitale*

Nje paditje ministry I informative Goran Matiq  me ftoiper caj ne shtepine e tij, trishtim temadhe ne Dedinje ne kete paralagje ekskluzive te Beogradit.Se pari me testoi.Me nxori ne nje shetitje te shkurter e cila perfundoi para nje shkolle fillore.aty mbreteronte nje qetesi sepse te gjitha shkollat ishi te mbyllura per shkak te bombardimit shikoni me tha duke mi treguar me dore dy maune ushtarake te komunikimit te kamufluara dhe te parkuara ne nje aneks te korridorit te shkolles.Njerzishem ia perkujtoja se Konventa e Gejeneves e ndalon nje gje te tille Ai me perkujtoi me pak njerzishem se Konventa e Gjeneves ndalon dhe bombardimin e fabrikave te spitaleve te ndertesave te banimit dhe te trafostacioneve ndersa pastaj me tha se Nato ka shkelur statutin e vet kur ka sulmuar nje shtet te pavarur I cili nuk ka rrezikuar asnje anetare te saj.Ishte e pakuptimte te tregohej se teknika luftarake po fshehej neper fabrika dhe spitale.Per cdo rast ai mi tregoi maunet per te pare se a do te raportoj publikisht per egzistimin e tyre ose a do tua percjell informacionin paleve te interesuara.Nuk e bera as njeren as tjetern sepse te dyja mund te kualifikoheshin si spiunazh.Tri dite mbasi kalova testing me ftoi per caj.Kete here , Matiqi me dergoi ne verande nga e cila shihej Beogradi. Tim ,- me tha , A e di qe mund ti degjojme te gjitha ato qe flasin piloted?
Kur e pyeta si papercaktueshem ma beri me dore ne drejtim te Beogradit.Kemi shume civile qe degjojne radion ne vale te shkuretera.Kemi edhe tekniken tone zyrtare.Te gjithe keta njerez na lajmerojne cdo dite per ten a treguar se cfare kane zene:.. Me vone u be e qarte se ne Nato kumunikimi behej me anglishte te pakoduar.Anglishtja ishte gjuhe zyrtare per operacionet bombarduese te Natos.Kjo gjuhe dhe e shume njerezve te arsimuar ne Beograd dhe ne qytetet tjera te Serbise.Amerikanet kane system te sigurt te shfruar dixhital por te te gjitha avionet e tjere per nje dekate jane prapa amerikaneve ne kete drejtim.Meqe bombardimet ishin kryesisht operacione te perbashketa amerikanet u desh te perdorin system te hapur.Ajo qe ishte edhe me e keqe per naton Jugosllavet me gjase qe me here dinin vendet e bombardimit dhe shifrat e tyre/Pas luftes amerikanet deshiruan te dijne para se gjithash se pse u desh qe per listen e vendeve te bombardimit te dijne 600 veta.







> Pra pyetja mbetet : u rregullua gjendja e Irakut pas nderhyrjes se SHBAs, Anglise dhe aleateve te tyre? Nese jo, atehere ku eshte karakteri humanistik i kesaj nderhyrjeje?


Sot po shikoja nje faqe ne interenet dhe i bera nje pyetje vetes pervec irakut pse amerika po humb miliona dollare ne dite nga humbjet e saj ushtarake.(duke iu referuar ketyre fotove)

http://www.radioislam.org/islam/engl...raq-resist.htm

----------


## dardajan

Sondazhi  eshte  shprehur  gabimisht  per  mendimin  tim   megjithse  esht  ne  thonjza  un  nuk  kam  degjuar  asnje  qe  ta  quaj  kete  lufte  humanitare .
Per  mua  lufta  eshte  luft dhe  jo  humanizem  ,psh  lufta  kunder  fashizmit  .
Do  ishte  me  mire  te  dihej  nese  ishte  e  drejt  apo  jo  dhe  per  mendimin  tim  ishte  e  drejt , sepse  ishte  luft  per  mbrojtjen  e  demokracis  jo  vetem  ne  amerik  por  ne  te  gjith  boten.
Kjo  luft  nuk  duhet  gjukuar  ne  planin  humanitar  por  ne  ate  strategjik  pasi njerez  dhe  forcat  me  negative  te  globit  kishin  si  qellim  marrjen  ne  dore  te  
celsit  apo  rubinetit  qe  leviz  ekonomin  boterore  (arin e  zi )  dhe  te  gjunjezonin  boten  moderne  dhe te peparuar  te  cilen  e  shohin  si  nje  shkaterrim  vlerash dhe besimesh   njerezore.
Ky  ka qen thelbi  i  luftes per  mendimin  tim , por  lind  pyetja se  ishte  lufta e  vetmja  rrug  per  te  arritur  kete  qellim apo  mund  te  arrihej edhe  me  dipllomaci .
Kur  dikujt  i  thane  qe  kjo  nyje nuk  zgjidhet   dot  ai  nxori  shpaten  dhe  e  ndau  ate  me  dysh  duke  e  zgjidhur  problemin.

Importimi  i  demokracis  sic  don  amerika  esht  i  veshtir  pasi  popujt   e  tjere  kane  zakonet . kulturen , dhe  besimet  e  tyre  ,qe  nuk  mund  ti  ndryshosh me nje  vit apo  dy , por  gjithsesi   shpejton  modernizimin  dhe  hapjen  e nje  shoqerie, por  edhe  ketu  lind  nje  problem  pasi  ata  mbase  nuk  duan  modernizimin  por  conservatorizmin dhe  injorancen  fetare  shum  drejt  dhe kjo  esht  demokraci  por  injorancen  tende  mos  ja  impono  te  tjerve  per   kultur,
dhe  te  shpallesh  te   gjith  ata  qe  nuk  besojn  ne  kuran  si  njerez  qe  duhen  zhdukur   pasi  jan  te  pa  fe ,  dhe  per   realizimin  e  kesaj  teorie  te  krijosh  ushtri  te  armatosur  dhe  te  sulmosh te "pa fete".

Bushi  po  realizon  ate  qe  ka  thene  ne  11- shtator se luften  per mbrojtjen e  demokracis  do  ta  bej  ne  shtepin  e tyre  dhe  jo  ne  te  tijen.

----------


## Dito

Edhe bufi e di qe konsorciumet amerikane dine te hapin edhe luftera.

Meqe keta amerikane jane kaq te drejte, te bejne nje xhiro andej nga NORTH KOREA, apo aty ska nafte dhe makinat nuk punojne me oriz korean.


Dito.

----------


## DYDRINAS

nga ana tjeter harrohet se armet biokimike erdhen nga Amerika

Xeni kjo me duket pak e cuditshme por nese ke ndonje material mund t'a shtosh ne shkrimet tuaja. 


*Jo, or mik, nuk eshte aspak e vertete! Popullsia suni nuk ka shtypur popullsine shiite. Popullsia nuk shtyp, masa nuk shtyp. Jane liderat me mekanizmat qe u jep pushteti ata qe e bejne nje gje te tille. [/FONT]*

Popullsia e frymezuar nga nje ideologji e mbrapshte shtyp dhe per kete duhet te kesh parasysh Gjermanine e Hitlerit,Shqiperine e Enverit etj.
Hitleri nuk ra nga qielli por ishte produkt i asaj politike qe gjeti perkrahje te gjere ne popullin gjerman.Per ardhjen ne pushtet te tij votuan me shumice gjermanet apo jo.Ne nje emision per Hitlerin para disa koheve nje ish-ushtarak i tij tha se "gjithe populli gjerman duhet te jete i turperuar"!
Po ashtu Millosheviqi nuk ra nga qielli por ishte produkt i asaj politike qe gjeti gjithashtu mbeshtetje te gjere tek populli serb.
Ka dhe serbe qe e pranojne se "populli yne e mbeshteti politiken e Millosheviqit dhe per kete ai eshte fajtor"!
E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me Sadamin i cili gjeti mbeshteti tek popullsia suni e qe eshte pergjegjese per ato qe ndodhen gjate regjimit te tij.Nese neser do te mbahen gjykimet per Sadamin e kliken e tij duhet te jete e qarte se ne te vertete eshte gjykuar dhe qendrimi i asaj pjese te madhe te popullsise (normalisht jo te gjithe) suni qe e mbeshteti fuqimisht ate kunder kurdeve dhe shiiteve.
Por kur thuhet popullsi qe shtyp nenkuptj ajo pjese e popullsise qe manipulohet nga regjimi e e cila pastaj verberisht ben cfare thote diktatori.
A i ke pare ose lexuar per ato gjyqet e famshme popullore te pas Luftes se II Boterore ne Shqiperi se si turma e marrosur therriste "ne litar kriminelin","me vdekje" etj.
Mirepo detyra me e veshtire tani ne Irak eshte mbajtja nen kontroll e "hakmarrjes" shiite ndaj pjese tjeter te popullsise irakiane dhe ekuilibrimi i plote i shoqerise irakiane permes nje sistemi qe realizon bashkeqeverisjen e te gjitha paleve,gje qe duket se eshte shume e veshtire te behet.
Po ashtu nje detyre shume e veshtire eshte moslejimi i shteteve te tjera dhe grupimeve e organizatave fanatike qe te fusin hundet ne punet e brendshme te Irakut sic ka ndodhur deri tash.
Ato qe solli shkrimi i Jazexhiut nuk ishin gje tjeter vecse nje histori shume e ngjashme me Shqiperine e Enverit dhe Jugosllavine e Titos (pa futur pjesen e historise se vjeter).Pajtohem me analizen e bere nga Labeati plotesisht.
A mos duhet te themi dhe ne sot se ja sa probleme qe linden ne Shqiperi pas renjes se sistemit komunist?Me mire me Enverin!?
Apo mos duhet te themi se Jugosllavia ishte nje shtet per t'u patur lakmi edhe pse shqiptaret atje ishin qytetare te dores se dyte?Me mire me Titon!?
Nuk ka patur e nuk do te kete kurre nje shkop magjik qe i zgjidh sa hap e mbyll syte te gjitha problemet.

----------

